# Octagon Window Issue - Need Help



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Redo the framing. That window will be there for a long time, don't skimp by going to a cheapy window. You may even be able to cut out part of the old framing, if it is not part of the supporting structure. That type of window generally starts as a basic box opening which is then modified for the window. As long as the header is wide enough, changing the fill-in, is fairly easy.

IMHO, Andersen is an excellent choice, from a quality, as well as a value point of view.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Bill,

Ive thought about modifying the sill plate and trimmer studs to make the andersen work with my application (assuming the header is wide enough). My RO is actually 23.5" from top to bottom and 24" wide. I could modify the sill plate, but i would have to remove the drywall to replace the trimmer studs and that might be more work than i really want to do for my little half bath. 

I did go to a Harvey dealer showroom today (since they were my second window choice) to see if they offered an octagon window for my application. Although harvey did not, they do sell Century windows which do offer a octagon with vinyl exterior, venting too. Have you any experience with this company?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## CluelessinCT (Aug 2, 2011)

*Century octagon*

Aaron,

Did you ever get any feedback on the Century vinyl clad, vented octagon window? I have the same issue in regard to the rough opening and additionally I'm relocating for work in a little over a year. I'd like to get a decent window so as not to adversely affect resale and I had considered the Andersen 400 series as well but don't want to go overboard for a place I'm only going to be in ~ 1 yr more. Bottom line - any info on Century and/or any other manufacturers you found that make a decent mid-level window would be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

Steve,

Sorry for the late reply. I must have overlooked the e-mail. I ended up going with a vinyl "American Craftsman" octagon window from home depot. They had it in the size that I needed. I did look into the century window and from what I read their quality is quite poor. Alot of reviews stated that folks had issues with them leaking and wood rotting. I broke down and went to HD and got the American Craftsman. After I installed it, I wish I would have gone the extra mile and paid the extra money for the Andersen 400 Octagon. Jeldwen was also a choice I considered.

Sorry for the late response.


----------

